# More Empty lies from Lyft



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

With all the complaints coming from my market, they have balls posting this...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They must be talking about a run to Dreamland, aka Area 51, once a day.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

No wonder im seein' alot more drivers.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

jo5eph said:


> No wonder im seein' alot more drivers.


your Avatar is funny! I'd pay to see the faces of PAX if you were to roll up like that.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

If you drive all their guaranteed hours you can make that before deductions....


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Dts08 said:


> If you drive all their guaranteed hours you can make that before deductions....


And live in your car


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> And live in your car


here in Boston they guarantee $25 to $35 a hour x that by 40 hours and u have that $1200..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Its a literal offer, albeit "in fares" = actually 75% of that

Its just a first-month weekly guarantee special


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

July 16, 2016

If you look at the date, that ad (in the post that started this thread) is from May of *2015*. That www.lyft.com/drive_for_lyft link no longer works.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't care if it was last year. The latest radio commercial says 1500 a week. Course we know that is Gross in more ways they one.

What market are they talking about ? Cause it sure as hell ain't here.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> your Avatar is funny! I'd pay to see the faces of PAX if you were to roll up like that.


i wouldn't mind getting a mustache like that, and wearing it while driving around on Halloween


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

In SF I've made 1000 per week driving evenings and weekends part time M,T,Th,F 6-10 and sat and sun 7pm -4aM.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

ARIV005 said:


> With all the complaints coming from my market, they have balls posting this...
> 
> View attachment 7878


Depends on the area.I make more than that in S.F


----------

